# Color Separation jobs



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Anyone know of an online company that will take a 3 color job, separate then and send the jpg or pdf to my email?

I need a 3 color job seperated quickly.


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

nobody? darn


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Send me the artwork and tell me what colors you want separated I will send you a price


----------



## rocha wear (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is one that I got introduced to. I liked it usually next day turn around. I payed $25 from my drawing. Theres different prices depending on complexity. And mine was considered complex.

Embroidery Digitizing Service : Quality Custom Digitising Designs : Embroidery Patterns Digitization : Logo Digitizers : QDigitizing


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

Send me the information i can give you a quote,

[email protected]


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Still looking?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

customapparelpro said:


> Still looking?


Careful who your offering to. I was doing this for several here, and wasn't charging till some scumbag sent me a file and somehow used it to hack my email. I was doing 5 diffrent files at the time so I am not sure who it was. Only 1 was from a repeat client so I quit doing it for all but that 1 person. Sucks 1 scumbag ruins a good thing for many.


----------



## sarvdeep73 (Nov 3, 2008)

Send me the details at [email protected]


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

If you have Corel Draw X3 you can separate most designs with this process. It works for me it took some time to learn the settings, I was impressed I ordered their dvd training

Bitmap Color Separations in CorelDRAW tutorial


----------

